# Bragging Rights 08/10/09 on the "Herberts Gift"



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok so Saturday we decide that were gonna go trolling, I start calling my crew and when i get Water Hazzard on the phone he says to me. "We are already taking my boat and that he plans on spanking my team thoroughly!!! The trash talking contiues throughout the weekend!

So now we got some competition. My crew consist of: Barney "froto baggins" Broxson, Adam "the crewchief" Layton, Michael "the cockgobbler" Milstead and myself "mullet hunter". We left out for the blue water @4am. Had lines in the water by daylight. Right after sunrise nail a small cow on the center rigger and froto makes short work of it.









About 30 mins later we hear from our nemisis "Water Hazzard" he tells us that his crew has just released a white and he had the required photo evidence. I then tried to rally my team because we weren't gonna lay down. Trolled on for about 3 more hours, started heading west, after taking much ridicule from the enemies boat on the radio. Finally Milstead at about 11am gets on the bow and break's out in the "fish dance".










20minutes later the port rigger goes off! fish is peeling the trynos 30 like an orange! We get the lines cleared, at this point we are all out of mono and almost out of the braid backing! fish is tail walking behind the boat "BLUE MARLIN!!!" and really showing his ass. Finally start gaining our line back, after bout an hour we get to the double line that last time and Milstead is wore out:























































We get our photos and release the fish to fight another day! Everyone on the boat did a great job! so we put the lines back out and 5min later bam starboard rigger nice wahoo! The "crewchief makes short work of this one!










The next time i get a call on the radio from our enemies they are saying that they were going snapper fishing to "put some meat in the box!!!










We were all tired at this point so we headed in to a snapper spot got our limit and went home. what a great day on the gulf!!!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

awesome job.......man there has been some bills caught lately........thanks for sharing


----------



## stumpknocker1 (Jun 22, 2008)

I haven't talked to Waterhazard today maybe he's out with a charter trying to get some money to fill our boat up.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

great fish and some awesome pics..congrats:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

gotta love a little friendly competition. Hopefully ya'll are giving jon plenty of crap for coming up short


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice! Great to hear these reports!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jon...you lost to Cassidy? Say it ain't so!!! Congrats to the winning crew. They managed to stay off the sandbar long enough to pull out a braggin' rights win!!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (8/11/2009)*Jon...you lost to Cassidy? Say it ain't so!!! Congrats to the winning crew. *They managed to stay off the sandbar* long enough to pull out a braggin' rights win!!




OUCH....low blow. good job wade


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

> *Downtime2 (8/11/2009)*Jon...you lost to Cassidy? Say it ain't so!!! Congrats to the winning crew. They managed to stay off the sandbar long enough to pull out a braggin' rights win!!


HA HA daaaaammmmmmnnnn i forgot all about that, and i was a witness . .


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (8/11/2009)*Jon...you lost to Cassidy? Say it ain't so!!! Congrats to the winning crew. They managed to stay off the sandbar long enough to pull out a braggin' rights win!!


We only took 2 cases since there was a little wager on the trip......


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *MULLET HUNTER (8/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Downtime2 (8/11/2009)*Jon...you lost to Cassidy? Say it ain't so!!! Congrats to the winning crew. They managed to stay off the sandbar long enough to pull out a braggin' rights win!!
> ...


I will say this, Karma is king. When we released that white I thought we had it sewed up, after all you had to catch 2 whites at this point to beat us. We did talk a lot of trash and kicked the crap outta ya'll while you were down, now we are taking the brunt of things, and I will be the first to admit, it really bothers me that I was beat by you clowns.

Two points I would like to make. Number one, nice color ilander, wonder who told you to pull that one? 

Number two, Im gonna get you a scale, that dolphin is nowhere near 30 pounds...:banghead

Either way, Nice fish Team Herberts Gift, we came up short with only one white to your blue. You guys are my hero's...:letsdrink


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

we got lucky.....but luck counts....also you told me to pull a stretch30, dont remember you saying anything about a ilander!!! HURTS DON'T IT!!!!


----------



## bbroxson (Aug 12, 2009)

I got to witness these two meat heads battle it out over the radio all day and I will say it was entertaining to say the least. But I do have afew points also.

I don't remember any lure suggestion other than the stretch 30 comment...had something to do with a ribbonfish, it was funny.

Jon your right not even close to thirty...where did that come from?

I did hear that you tried tosnatch one of our crew and some of the gear too!

Joking aside, congrats to Jon and crew and lets do it again....we could use more free gas!!!!


----------



## stumpknocker1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Crickets


----------

